# Cool looking fish



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Caught this on some natural bottom Tuesday.(07/02/13) He's around 18" long, some kind of wrasse. We ended up with a couple of snapper, mingo, 3 kings and a Red grouper. Mostly all we did was feed the sharks. :thumbdown:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats a cuban hogfish. Very popular in the tropical fish trade and one live at that size would probably be approaching $500 in retail price.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thinking Tuesday was the last good day out there for a while :-(
Thanks for sharing & how did it taste?
Catch 'em up.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Dayum, for 500 he would definitely make it in alive or atleast try.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

DAWGONIT said:


> Thinking Tuesday was the last good day out there for a while :-(
> Thanks for sharing & how did it taste?
> Catch 'em up.


:thumbup: Tasted real good :thumbup: Better than that $150 a pound Snapper :whistling:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty fish. All species of Hogfish are A+ in the eating department


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

That's a good size hog fish. I've seen a few of those caught before, but usually they're 10-12". Good to hear he tasted well!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

looks almost like a sheephead. did it fight well?


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks like a snapper scamp mix. Caught some at the yellow gravel last year


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

gotta taste good, anything with bacon in it has to be gooood!!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

this is a little female sheephead. some of you probably thought i was high and refering to sheepshead. 

do the hogfish change sex too?


----------

